# Polished Bliss Breakfast Club Meets 2008!



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Full details of these events can be found on this thread in our section...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=69339

...but in brief we are hosting a series of five themed meets through the summer months this year, aimed at passing on knowledge at the enthusiast level in key areas of car care. The dates and themes are...

*Saturday 17th May - How to wash your car safely and effectively*

*Saturday 21st Jun - How to clean your paint safely and effectively*

*Saturday 19th Jul - How to safely polish your paint by hand or machine*

*Saturday 23rd Aug - How to safely clean and protect your engine bay*

*Saturday 20th Sep - CANCELLED*

The first meet is next weekend (Sat 17th May), and is aimed at showing how it it possible to wash cars regularly without inflicting serious defects. We look forward to seeing many of you at the meets!

:thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

great news Rich

but why do you have to be based soo far away from me


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> great news Rich
> 
> but why do you have to be based soo far away from me


I quite agree.

Maybe it is time for.....

Polished Bliss, The UK Tour:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

or some were central i'm in the process of sorting some breakfast meets in central scot nothing detailing related meet possibly a little show and shine and chat no demos or selling stuff or promoting


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Custom Detailers said:


> or some were central i'm in the process of sorting some breakfast meets in central scot nothing detailing related meet possibly a little show and shine and chat no demos or selling stuff or promoting


I look forward to hearing more information on this Graham!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

nice one Rish, will be coming to as many as poss but will miss the July date, sadly I will be in Miami, lol


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Lol, Miami or Kintore? Hmm... :lol:


----------



## diamond_ross (Sep 15, 2007)

am deffo popping along to one of the days 

best start saveing now


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

Typical
Offshore
Offshore
In Dagenham for the new Focus RS unveiling
Offshore
Offshore


----------



## Bell_130 (Feb 20, 2007)

^^ Same...

Officer's Seminar in Newcastle
Deep Sea
Deep Sea
Deep Sea
Deep Sea
Just the same story for our jobs i suppose...(i'm assuming you're on the rigs)


----------



## D2. (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice one rich will hopefully make it along to a few of these :thumb:


----------



## prolekult (Oct 24, 2007)

I can't believe i am just reading this at 5.37pm. :wall::wall:
Will be at the next one. I am angry with myself i missed this.
Any chance of a one on one


----------



## D2. (Mar 1, 2008)

prolekult said:


> I can't believe i am just reading this at 5.37pm. :wall::wall:
> Will be at the next one. I am angry with myself i missed this.
> Any chance of a one on one


I'lll give you a one on one keith :lol:

Lets start by washing your car with this -










:devil:


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

Custom Detailers said:


> or some were central i'm in the process of sorting some breakfast meets in central scot nothing detailing related meet possibly a little show and shine and chat no demos or selling stuff or promoting


some central meets on sunday's :thumb: would be awesome


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Good meet lads, thanks to Rich and Clark for hosting. Nice unit


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers Dave, many thanks for taking the time to travel up the road (Bryan too). It was a nice morning, much more relaxed than most events we host.


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Will try and make the July meet.


----------



## E5XTC (Oct 30, 2007)

Finally i will be home for an open day !

I am home all of June and cant wait !


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

I was working nights so missed this one. I might come and bug you at a couple of them though! It's always an eye opener popping into the unit!


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I will be coming up this weekend, got a 2hr drive so hopefully the weather will be good


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Bumpety bump! The second meet is this coming Saturday folks, and the topic to be covered is paint decontamination, both by chemical (degreasers and tar removers) and physical (clay) means. Our C2 is going to be the test mule and everyone will be able to have a go at claying and gain some confidence. The start time will be 9am, running through to lunchtime, and we hope to see some of you on the day! :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

See you there!!!

:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I'll be along to be part of the day...

Highly recommend these meets folks, its a great atmosphere and a superb opprtunity to try out some basic detailing techniques with pros watching to give advice.


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

Was a good meet today.
Thanks again to Rich and Clark for the hints a tips.
Mike


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Cheers again lads, good meet and good to see a few folks there too!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Great day out. Good to meet a few folk off of DW. Hope you enjoyed the cakes etc!!!

:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

KKM said:


> Great day out. Good to meet a few folk off of DW. Hope you enjoyed the cakes etc!!!
> 
> :thumb:


Cakes got my vote! :thumb:


----------



## johnnybond (May 19, 2008)

I wanted to go but ended up having to work!!!! hopefully make it to the next one!!!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Just a quick reminder; the 3rd breakfast club meet is this coming saturday (19th), and the theme for the day is going to be polishing... by hand and machine, with the emphasis on understanding what different polishes do, and how to get the best out of the G220. All are welcome to attend, and the day will run from 9am to early afternoon. :thumb:


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Damn, if only I lived closer


----------



## 0004BES (Jul 7, 2008)

I might get on my bike to come out to this one, car is in the garage


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

Looking forward to it even though it'll be a very early (05:30!) start.

The last polishing demo (back in March) was brilliant. The Polished Bliss events are well worth the effort to travel; you have an opportunity to learn stuff from one of the best in the business.


----------



## volvokid (Mar 25, 2008)

Well I went to the breakfast club meet this morning, it was the first time I have ever been to polished bliss, and I can honestly say what they do there is something astonishing. My polishing knowledge was very very minimal before going today but after today I feel allot more confident on what products and techniques to use. I even purchased the Maguire’s G220 and I can't wait to use it along with the polishes I got, I really need to get a halogen light now before I start. Thanks Clark and Rich for all the helpful advice and demonstrations also the free food and drink was nice too  roll on the next meet….:detailer:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers chaps, these meets have proved to be a lot of fun and also well worthwhile from what we can tell. Cheers for coming along! :thumb:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Just a quick reminder; the 4th breakfast club meet is this coming saturday (23rd), and the theme for the day is going to be engine bay cleaning, using both wet and dry methods. All are welcome to attend, and the day will run from 9am to lunchtime. :thumb:


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Will pop along.  - If i'm not too hungover.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

WX51 TXR said:


> Just a quick reminder; the 4th breakfast club meet is this coming saturday (23rd), and the theme for the day is going to be engine bay cleaning, using both wet and dry methods. All are welcome to attend, and the day will run from 9am to lunchtime. :thumb:


Can highly recommend these meets - great for learning if new to the game, great for sharing tips if more experienced as its more of an open forum for discussion rather than a "teacher/student" format if that makes sense...

Wish I could come up this one, alas the EPR Summer School 2008 kicks off with a 9am lecture this saturday, and as my PhD is squarely in this topic area, I wont be able to attend...


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> ......9am lecture this saturday, and as my PhD is squarely in this topic area, I wont be able to attend...


_Doctor_ DaveKG?

Well, no such high-brow antics for me (no offence PB!?) so I'm hoping to attend and pick up some tips from the professors of detailing!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

German Taxi said:


> *Doctor DaveKG?*
> 
> Well, no such high-brow antics for me (no offence PB!?) so I'm hoping to attend and pick up some tips from the professors of detailing!


Not yet... hopefully in the next couple of years though 

Rich is a doctor too by the way


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

I really enjoyed the last one, got a lot out of it but unfortunately working this one.


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Bloody hangover! lol.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

*Sat 20th Sep Meet - CANCELLED*

Just a quick note to advise you all that the last breakfast club meet of 2008 scheduled for Sat 20th September has been cancelled, due to an unexpected clash in our diary. Our apologies for this, and thanks once again to everyone who has participated over the summer months and made the meet series a lot of fun. No doubt we'll put on something similar next year! :thumb:


----------

